# Gulfstar 39 Sailmaster?



## wduncan50 (Aug 31, 2007)

OK my wife and I are making an offer on a Gulfstar 39 Sailmaster. After looking at several boats over 6 months and weighing the benefits of each we like this choice. The only worries are support and boat information for the GS39 both of which are a bit slim. I do know about the owners forums and 2 GS web sites.

Can any one tell me any reason to walk away from this boat? Any positive comments would also be appreciated.


----------



## wduncan50 (Aug 31, 2007)

Surely someone has experience with this boat. Any comments?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gulfstars are capable boats, no experience on one but looked at a few while looking for my boat..... ended up getting an ENDEAVOUR which I believe are in the same "class" of boat....
best bet is just get a reputable surveyer lined up and drill him about various boats, good luck!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Do you know about the gulfstar mailing list...accessible here under the "resources" tab? 
My own take is that it is a good looking, modestly performing coastal cruiser of standard production quality for the time period.


----------



## camndon (Nov 25, 2000)

*GS 39 Info*

W-

We bought our GS 39 new in '81 in Puerto Rico and now sail her out of the Seattle area. I have almost only positive things to say about the design and build--but after 26 years, I can help you with most any question you might have, if you're still in the market.

Cam Foster
"Privateer II"


----------



## wduncan50 (Aug 31, 2007)

We are in the final steps of the purchase, I guess I will join the two GulfStar owners sites so I have access to more information. 

What draft is your 39? The one we are buying was listed a 4'9" but at haul out it measured 5' 7".


----------



## camndon (Nov 25, 2000)

W-

I'm embarrassed to say that I've never measured when hauled--will do it this spring. I've always assumed that it's a bit more than the 4'9" advertised--although you do see various numbers listed. 

Still interested to know the details about your pending deal. Where will you be sailing?

For your info, there is a great document on 39's put together a couple of years ago by a couple who set out to buy one of the 60 or so that were built. She was able to either see or contact over 40 owners. They bought "Cricket", #58, and sail her out of Tampa. See the doc. on gulfstarownersclub.com site--click on "Fantastic GS 39 collection". There's another place to go for numerous comments on the boat (a couple of mine) if you Google Gulfstar 39 and click on "Boat Model--Gulfstar Sailboats".

Good luck,

Cam Foster


----------



## wduncan50 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I believe I have seen about everything on the internet about this boat short of joining the other Gulfstar site. We will be sailing out of Halifax Harbor, Daytona Beach, FL for a while getting our skills like we want them and the boat set up, then we plan on cruising for a few years (until the money runs low). We will cruise Florida and up the east coast and over to the Bahamas. Hope to see you on the water.


----------



## kvaavik (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ... I can't help with the GS39, but I've owned a Gulfstar 37 for many years. All in all it's been a great boat. Assuming there is similarity between the 37 and 39, here's a few things we learned over the years:
- We did develop leaks into the cored deck through the bow cleats and stanchions. We used the West Systems approach, cleared out as much of the wet balsa as possible, and injected resin/filler. That stopped the leaks, until a few years later the next set of stanchions aft started leaking ... same drill.
- The boat (vintage 1977) had a pretty bad blistering problem by the early 1990's. We removed all the gelcoat and the outer layer of glass, ground out any visible blisters/wet spots, and again used the West System approach of a new epoxy barrier coat. The following year a handful of new blisters showed up when we scuff sanded the bottom paint ... we ground those, filled them and sealed with epoxy. Since then (10+ years), no blisters. It was a huge job ... if I had to do it over again I'd leave it to the boatyard.

Other than the above two issues, the only work on the boat has been "normal" maintenance. Let me know if I can be of any further help.

K


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: GS 39 Info*



camndon said:


> W-
> 
> We bought our GS 39 new in '81 in Puerto Rico and now sail her out of the Seattle area. I have almost only positive things to say about the design and build--but after 26 years, I can help you with most any question you might have, if you're still in the market.
> 
> ...


Hi Cam. I have been trying to contact you but I'm a new member here so I can't send you a PM yet. Maybe we could chat using this old topic. I am EXTREMELY interested in Gulfstar Sailmaster 39's like yours and I have some questions to ask you.

I am looking to buy a boat soon and become a live-aboard again. I was a live-aboard on a Gulfstar 37 in the late 90's. Great boats all around.

I'll type more details when/if I get a reply from you.

Denny.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Denny , welcome to Sailnet! and newbie mistake #1. you replied to a post made in 2007!

"Some" of us still forget to check dates when making posts.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> ... *so* of us still forget to check dates when making posts.


...and have difficulty with their spelling in the process, eh?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

svHyLyte said:


> ...and have difficulty with their spelling in the process, eh?


SV I nevfer thaught youse a word knotzee!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> SV I nevfer thaught youse a word knotzee!


Watching you like a Hawk, young Lady, like a Hawk!


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> Denny , welcome to Sailnet! and newbie mistake #1. you replied to a post made in 2007!
> 
> "Some" of us still forget to check dates when making posts.


Well thanks but, I'm very well aware of how old this thread is. I've been a member of a few Indian motorcycle forums for many years and I know how these forums work. The problem is, I'm going to be a live-aboard again and am reading about a lot of boats and I have some serious questions about the Gulfstar Sailmaster 39 because I am checking these boats out and Cam has owned one since it was new in 1981. And because I'm a "newbie" here, the rules dictate that I have to post at least 15 post to topics before I can send someone a PM. I'd like to get my questions answered "now", not a month or two away because that's probably how long it will take for me to post 15 topics. uke

I tried to send Cam a PM the other day but got the warning notice from this forums auto-message settings. So I figured I'd try to contact him through "this" topic,,,,, since the "topic" here IS,,,, the Gulfstar Sailmaster 39 that he owns.


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> Denny , welcome to Sailnet! and newbie mistake #1. you replied to a post made in 2007!
> 
> "Some" of us still forget to check dates when making posts.


Hey. Denise. Also wanted to say thank you for welcoming me here. I'm taking the boating lifestyle more serious this time. I really am looking at a lot of boats all the time on the internet and reading about the different styles, ages, pricing and sizes. I'm glad to join this group as I've been a "lurker"  for a couple months now. I'm looking forward to this next sailboat being the perfect place for me to get back to my music and write and record. Also am looking forward to start performing again as well.

Denny.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Denny - 

I sent Cam an e-mail. We will see if he is still around (probably out sailing).

And welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

Barquito said:


> Hey Denny -
> 
> I sent Cam an e-mail. We will see if he is still around (probably out sailing).
> 
> And welcome to Sailnet.


Aw that's cool as heck my friend. :thewave:

Thanks. I have so much to ask him, you wouldn't believe.

Denny.


----------



## camndon (Nov 25, 2000)

Denny,

Just picked up your messsage--we're out cruising Puget Sound until the end of Sept. Nicest time of the year up here.

I would be happy to talk about the 39--we bought "Privateer II" in '81. Kept her in FLL for a year then Lake Lanier outside of Atlanta for five (I flew for Delta) before moving to Seattle in '87.

Email me at [email protected] and let me know your progress. Which boat/hull # and broker listing link if there is one.

Regards,

Cam


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

camndon said:


> Denny,
> 
> Just picked up your messsage--we're out cruising Puget Sound until the end of Sept. Nicest time of the year up here.
> 
> ...


Hi Cam. So good to get this from you. I'll email ya.

Denny.


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> Amazing!


Isn't it?

I'm sooooo glad Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

On a lighter note:

here's the tales of Harlen Leslie and his compadres aboard a 39' Sailmaster

The Regatta Diaries


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's amazing was meant on a good note MHG some times people post one time and get hundreds of answers but seem to just vanish! Other times, like this thread, goes for years someone posts and wala!they get an answer! Amazing!


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

Great link. Lots of info.

Hummm, Sounds like some of my kinfolk, "in search of bullets, broads and bushwhackers."

I think the Gulf Coast documentary coming out on PBS, "Southern Wind" that's mentioned, will be fantastic. Can't wait.


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

Cam. 

I'm still giving these GS 39s a serious possibility.

Do you have enough storage space on your 39 when cruising? 

Also, the windows on the cabin top in the center. How safe are they as far as someone stepping on top of them? Seems also that you would have to avoid them when working around the bottom of the mast. I also "to many"  questions about the windows on the side of the cabin, if a large wave of water were to hit broadside. I've read about shutters but I guess they would have to be custom made? By who? What are they made of? How are they attached? Where would you store them when not in use?


----------



## camndon (Nov 25, 2000)

Denny,

Still planning a long (to get back at you...) email we return in a couple of weeks.

The windows are 1/4 " tempered (reportedly) glass. If I were going to cross oceans, I would probably look into mounting something like Lexan covers---some kind of mount... Make a storage bag for on deck or in the seat lockers (with all the other junk). I've found no problem working at the mast--never slipped on the windows.

The windows are one thing that really make this boat liveable--for light and being able to stay in touch with your surroundings. With any window like this on a boat, you will have to deal with leaks eventually. The easier one is re vying and resealing the caulk on the outside between the glass and the frame. The harder one is pulling the whole window (frame attached) to solve the more serious leak that can ruin the interior teak paneling. You have to cut the 5200 without bending the outer aluminum part of the frame. Can be done with a thin, sharp blade. One solution is to use a heat gun on a thin, sharpened putty knife.

There's never enough storage on a liveaboard-- The 39 is pretty good for one couple but you give up storage to gain the open saloon. We added galley drawers and use a bunch of teak racks for galley equipment, books (all over), nav. equip. the head, etc. You get creative.... 

I'll talk to you more on email, 

Cam


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

Well now don't get to optimistic trying to match my lengthy emails. Ya might hurt your writing hand, and brain. 

I agree with you about the windows giving you great benefits to enjoy the view and the light. It's a big factor with these boats. So is the layout. Thanks for the comments about how to deal with the other aspects of having them. I ain't "skeered" to fix leaks. 

I am seriously concerned about storage space. I really need to see a 39 in person. Walk around it down below and look, dream and get creative. I've noticed a 39 somewhere that had a shallow pantry fabricated that fills the space from the sole to the top of the cabin, covering along the bulkhead facing from between the mast and running aft a couple feet and stopped where the sole takes a step up. That looked pretty cool. It was done so well it matched the rest of the boats existing teak and the pantry looked factory made. Maybe it was, I dunno. A fella can get pretty creative when he's got the right tools and a good saw ,,,, :chainsaw


----------



## dennymusic (Aug 27, 2014)

Cam. Didn't I see pics of your 39 somewhere? I've looked at so many boats I'm gettin all mixed up.


----------



## sailmaster81 (Dec 19, 2020)

wduncan50 said:


> OK my wife and I are making an offer on a Gulfstar 39 Sailmaster. After looking at several boats over 6 months and weighing the benefits of each we like this choice. The only worries are support and boat information for the GS39 both of which are a bit slim. I do know about the owners forums and 2 GS web sites.
> 
> Can any one tell me any reason to walk away from this boat? Any positive comments would also be appreciated.


We take possession of one in the Spring of 2021. You can find a good bit of info on this boat from, Good Old Boat review. One of the best older boats designed for live a board's, we plan to do that on the Chesapeake Bay, homeport, Rock Hall MD.


----------

